# 'The philosopher' archetype discussion thread



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Astrophe said:


> *7. Do you agree with the archetype name? If not how would you rename it?*
> Actually, yes. It's not a perfect fit, but try this:
> 
> Sixes: epistemologists
> ...


Thanks for the differentiation. Sounds pretty resonable to me.


----------

